# Big Fish!!!



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Went out today to hit the inlet in Jacksonville to target Big Bull Reds and Big drum, Broke my personal best of 60 lbs for drum by a long shot lol Took two people to get the drum out of the water all fish were released to fight another day. My partner got one black drum around the same weight as both of mine and 2 bull reds over 40.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I've got the SHAKES!! NICE fish!!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah I'd say those are some big fish. Very nice


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Diam!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Them things are obscene. 
They look senile lol


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

lol thanx best part about it was that when we got to the black drum hole we got droped down 2 lines with blue crab and we got a double hookup! kind of hard to land two 80 pound fish at the same time but it was a blast to change up fishing from skinny water inshore sight fishing to monsters of the deep. Just make sure to hit the gym before these guys because they wear you out!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Good talking with you the other day.

Yes, those Black Drum are about the largest I have ever seen. Been meaning to get up there and fish as you guys also have some runs of Redfish in that size range that are landed semi-regularly that beat the current State record.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks you too hell all of our drum were very close to the state record just picking up the head of this fish on the deck maxed out a 50 pound boca grip but yeah summertime the bull red run is nuts anytime you go out to target big bulls you are bound to get them just gotta be carefull with them because they are breeder fish.


----------



## roxtar99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey SC777, you live near Parsons? I see a SC either in the garage or driveway over there all time!


----------

